# HELP NEED OPTIONS: RNS-510 into a 2010 Jetta Limited Edition



## carazworld (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a 2009 Passat with the RNS-510 w/ Sat and Nav that I want to have put into a 2010 Jetta Limited Edition. I have spoke with several stereo shops who say it cannot be done but are willing to sell me a aftermarket POS that does not look as good in the car.

I see that many have retroed this model into MKV Jettas already. The Jetta does not have the steering wheel controls or the hi-line display so I know It will not show on the dash, not a big deal. Just want the Nav and IPod to work. From what I have read it is plug and play as long as you do not want the satilite radio.

Any suggestions???


----------

